# Tube Quilting !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It's SO easy ...and SO addictive !!!! 
Check out the second video ........

http://blog.missouriquiltco.com/2009/09/like-totally-tubular/


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Isn't tube quilting the neatest thing since sliced bread? LOL I am a newbie quilter but managed to make 2 table runners using this method and FAST!!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

What fun! Great tutorial


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw that on Mo Quilt co......I really want to try it.....yours looks GREAT.....OH one of your D'sIL has a Bday coming up...a tablerunner...sounds like a great idea.
bopeep


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The gal doing the tutorial ----

She reminds me of the "annoying" Vicky from last years Biggest Loser show.

This gal is not annoying but her voice and facial features are just like Vickie's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

that looks pretty cool and fast, thinking of getting some fabric or digging through the scraps to make a fast one. i could use some placemats


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Neat technique. TFS


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

okay so i made more than placemats ended up with a larger than normal size lap quilt. its tied bound and on dd's bed. all in the span of about 2 weeks and during the holidays. have told a couple of folks about it too... love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Long Weekend coming up - looks like something new to try.!

Thanks for the link. I sure would not have thought to do it in that manner to get that result.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love fast and better ways to do things. All those bias edges, but no stretching.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a very fast and easy way of doing things. 

I whipped up a strip of blocks (I got 9 squares (equivalent to 2 complete blocks + 1) out of one width of strips) as samples for my BOM program in my guild. I think I'm going to use this for February's block.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Now I may be able to do quilt block like this! I have been wanting to make a table runner but never can get blocks to look right. This is a keeper. Love your table runner also, great fabrics/colors.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

love the table runner. am going to have to try this. Thank you


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't cut very well, I think. Mine did not come out square. I had to square them up after I cut them. I have since gotten another template that might help w/ that. But it was fun and quick.


----------

